# How long does it take for you to get back to a good workout when you've been sick?



## Debby (Nov 15, 2015)

Later today after I finish some reading that is on my to do list, I'm going to give my 'intensive' workout a go.

It's been almost two weeks since my sweet little grandchildren infected me with whatever was making their eye lashes all glued together  and their noses all snotty and today, finally, I'm feeling relatively healthy again.....except for the neck spasm that I'm convinced is the result of the non-stop coughing and hacking that I was doing last week!

But I did yoga for the past couple days followed by a hot soak in epsom salts and continual massage at the base of my skull and I think I can manage a little bit of a work out.  I only wonder how much of a set back this has been.

How long does it usually take you workout fanatics to get over something before you can get back to your own programs?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2015)

I try to take it easy when I have a cold or flu, but I often get back to it too soon and get sick again!  So I try to go slowly and keep the workouts less intense.  

My workouts are quite intense.  Normally between gym workouts and home workouts for muscles I do about 7 hours a week.  

After being away on a trip and not working out I'm usually back to where I was in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Debby (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow!  Seven hours a week!  Good for you Ameriscot.  I'm pretty sure that I'm not giving it that much time every week.  You're making me feel guilty.

I am trying not to get back into it too quickly but it's hard to just let it go isn't it?  But I'll tell you one thing, having neck problems sure does slow you down.  When I was doing yoga the last couple days, I started with a pre-warm-up warm up and then proceeded very slowly and carefully.  I'm hoping that the spasm will be gone in about a week as that seems to be the history of this sort of thing for me.  Totally a pain layful: in more ways than just the obvious.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2015)

Debby said:


> Wow!  Seven hours a week!  Good for you Ameriscot.  I'm pretty sure that I'm not giving it that much time every week.  You're making me feel guilty.
> 
> I am trying not to get back into it too quickly but it's hard to just let it go isn't it?  But I'll tell you one thing, having neck problems sure does slow you down.  When I was doing yoga the last couple days, I started with a pre-warm-up warm up and then proceeded very slowly and carefully.  I'm hoping that the spasm will be gone in about a week as that seems to be the history of this sort of thing for me.  Totally a pain layful: in more ways than just the obvious.



I get some neck soreness sometimes so I always make stretching my neck part of my stretching routine after any workout.  

Since I'm leaving on our trip in two weeks I've been doing extra trips to the gym.  This week I'll do 5 days instead of 3 for extra cardio, but my usual home routines for muscle work.


----------



## Agman (Nov 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I get some neck soreness sometimes so I always make stretching my neck part of my stretching routine after any workout.
> 
> Since I'm leaving on our trip in two weeks I've been doing extra trips to the gym.  This week I'll do 5 days instead of 3 for extra cardio, but my usual home routines for muscle work.


Ameriscot, are you going to be doing a lot of cycling and hiking on your trip, hence the extra cardio training?


----------



## Debby (Nov 18, 2015)

My neck soreness isn't really workout related.  This time I think it happened because I was coughing so much (whiplash effect), but I'm also prone to sudden spasms that just happen for no reason and then stay sometimes for a few weeks.  I once had a spasm in my jaw muscles that was so severe I could hardly slip a flat teaspoon between my teeth.  Eating was a nightmare that time!  That lasted for about a month and the one I got in my shoulder because I opened the car door while on holidays lasted about three weeks.   So when my neck went, I was real careful.  This time it's only taken about 1.5 weeks although I can still feel that it's not 'right' yet.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Agman said:


> Ameriscot, are you going to be doing a lot of cycling and hiking on your trip, hence the extra cardio training?



I'm doing extra to burn more calories and make my belly a bit smaller for my bikini.  

In Thailand I will go to a fitness centre 3 times a week, mostly to keep up with muscle work.  Worked too hard to let it go.  We will walk a lot but not do any real hiking.  We'll do a lot of kayaking, swimming and might buy a couple of bicycles.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Debby said:


> My neck soreness isn't really workout related.  This time I think it happened because I was coughing so much (whiplash effect), but I'm also prone to sudden spasms that just happen for no reason and then stay sometimes for a few weeks.  I once had a spasm in my jaw muscles that was so severe I could hardly slip a flat teaspoon between my teeth.  Eating was a nightmare that time!  That lasted for about a month and the one I got in my shoulder because I opened the car door while on holidays lasted about three weeks.   So when my neck went, I was real careful.  This time it's only taken about 1.5 weeks although I can still feel that it's not 'right' yet.



Seems like neck problems are very common.  Take it easy and don't overdo too quickly.


----------



## 911 (Dec 18, 2015)

After an illness, which I have not had a debilitating illness for many years, I take it easy for the first two weeks because I have not been doing any stretching while recuperating. Generally, on the third week I will get back into my weights with working on my upper and lower body. It has always seemed that getting my lower body back to be able to do the amount of weight that I am shooting for has been the longest to recover. Getting back into weight training requires me to take it slower. I can do my cardio on the road, but prefer the gym, so I do two days of weights and one day of cardio. I am not a power lifter or do I care about body shaping. I bench about 200# doing 5 reps twice per set. Like I said, I am not a power lifter.


----------



## Agman (Dec 21, 2015)

*Same here, 911.  I went on a great 3 day ride on my road bike at the end of last week and by the time I got caught up with my ranch work, I missed a week of working out.  Hit the Home Gym today and used lighter reps on the bench, tricep pulldowns, and shoulder crunches.  I'm spoiled by having my bride to spot me on the bench and she is with family for Christmas, so lifting on the bench feels odd when alone.  Got big goals for next year...especially for my 71st birthday in April...for lifting and also road work. Shooting for 8 reps at 225 on the bench.  Many things can happen, as you know, but we all need to do the best that we can.  Annie has been a great inspiration to those who need to be more diligent in working out.  *


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 21, 2015)

My idea of an "intense workout" is mixing my drinks.


----------



## Agman (Dec 21, 2015)

*If I remember correctly, Jim, on your next birthday you will turn 80 years old.  While it is true that I am a big believer in  maintaining a strenuous workout program, the idea of reaching the age of 80 is that it would be like experiencing nirvana.  Octogenarians have my deepest respect.  *


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 21, 2015)

Yep, I've done it all pretty much wrong but here I am.  I hope to be here much longer (mostly to take care of my wife).  I wish you a long life as well.


----------



## Agman (Dec 21, 2015)

*Thanks.  When asked how he was able to stay alive during those years when he flew and tested 5 or 6 different airplanes every day, Chuck Yeager said that he "just lived to fly another day."  Sounds like a good plan to me.  *


----------



## imp (Dec 21, 2015)

Debby, to answer your question: I worked myself up about two years ago, took some talkin' to myself, and started lifting the weights several times weekly. It felt good. Then, a bout of breathing difficulty, and I quit, boom, just like that. Getting a year older does not help the morale.

Not overweight, but the poor muscles have deteriorated. Now, it hurts to lift half the weight I used back then. In my 20s I did heavy duty lifting, 260 lbs. bench press, 8-10  reps, 2 sets, 180 lbs. biceps curls, chin-ups were a breeze to do 30 quickly.

I hate myself for being an old-age decrepit.  

imp


----------



## Debby (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm very impressed with the energy and effort of many here even though the years are creeping up on us all!

I have read imp, that at our age, it's not so much the amount of weight or number of reps that is important so much as it is critical to just keep moving.  And you know, if you even pick up a couple of eight pound weights to just get started and wake them muscles up, you're going to benefit from that and can build on it if you are consistent.  I only have a pair of 10 lbs., a pair of 8 lbs. and a 15 lb. kettle ball, and I do push ups every day.  Really doesn't take a lot of equipment, that's for sure. 

A few years back, I did something to my shoulders and quite honestly thought I'd never lift my arms to the sides above my waist,  but now I'm lifting 10 lbs each side and above my shoulders.  Just started lifting as high as I was able (which wasn't much) and over the years, recuperated to today's levels.  Don't give up my friend.  

I feel pretty good for 60 and figure that if I continue the way I am, I may never be spectacular when it comes to how much I can lift, but I will feel balanced and strong when I'm 80.  Although I can remember once about ten years ago, loading 25 bags of cement into the back of a rather high pick up and happily telling the cashier that I didn't need help loading it, I'd never be able to do that now without paying for it big time the next day, but I still feel good and that's what it's all about right?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 28, 2015)

Debby, it's because I work out that I feel stronger and younger than I am.  As long as I'm able and healthy I'll keep doing it.


----------



## Debby (Dec 28, 2015)

You are exactly right Ameriscot!  Keep moving consistently and build on what you can do!   

My goal is to sag with a thump back to the floor in mid push up and shock everyone because they all thought I'd last forever cause I was doing so good!  Good to have a goal right ?


----------



## MN Ryder (Jan 2, 2016)

I find that working out builds on other positive things like healthy eating, weight loss & gaining interests in activities/hobbies that you would not normally consider as a senior.  On the flip side, it's sometimes difficult to relate to others your own age that live a nonactive lifestyle with little motivation to do much of anything.


----------



## Underock1 (Jan 2, 2016)

What's a workout? opcorn:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

I think mental workouts are also important. I certainly find it difficult to relate to anyone my age or otherwise, who is not interested in engaging in interesting conversation---doesn't need to be heavy, just more than endless small talk. Humour is wonderful conversational tool!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 2, 2016)

Underock, walking to the fridge and back can be your workout today. At eighty three, (I think?) you have earned it!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

I love your photo! It made me smile and smiling is always a good thing!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

Just let your rejuvenation come back naturally on its own. We older folks don't heal as fast as we use to. As long as you are getting plenty of rest, drinking water and eating healthy you should be fine - our bodies seem to heal great on its own from most "bugs". If you do feel like "working out" then you must be on the mend!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

Just let your rejuvenation come back naturally on its own. We older  folks don't heal as fast as we use to. As long as you are getting plenty  of rest, drinking water and eating healthy you should be fine - our  bodies seem to heal great on its own from most "bugs". If you do feel  like "working out" then you must be on the mend!


----------



## Jack3232 (Apr 4, 2022)

You have to rest for at least 2 weeks until you have been recovered.


----------

